# PA Sunday hunting



## sleddogpa1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any word on us being able to hunt on sundays? It’s way over do that we can hunt Sunday’s. It’s honestly the only option I have to take my boys.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't understand it either, as it should be Saturday morning since Saturday is the Sabbath and it is a commandment and mentioned over 12,000 times in the bible!


----------



## Steelsearchin2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Man, that's rough! Michigan had a few select counties with similar laws, but to the best of my knowledge they've been removed over the years. I can't remember the legal specifics, but it had something to do with equal access/opportunity on public lands if i recall correctly. 

I do wish we would follow your lead when it comes to antler point restrictions- but that's for a different place/time


----------



## SevenOneSeven (Jul 10, 2019)

As of right now, this topic is still being voted on. They are only allowing us to have three or four actual Sundays a year to hunt. Those dates have yet to be determined. 

I really hope they pass this and put it in to effect next year. I don't think implementing it this year would be bad either, but it would also allow the game commission to figure out the fine details.


----------



## solohunter1987 (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't understand the logic of not letting you hunt on Sundays. I'm about to read into this.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I watched the testimony of several people on PCN last week.
The Pennsylvania farm bureau is keeping Sunday hunting from passing. I can't remember their reasons or if they were specified.
The gentleman giving testimony had 100,000 signatures in favor of Sunday hunting from his region.
The PA farm bureau has 20,000 members state wide and not all are opposed to Sundays.
I believe Sunday hunting will pass for next year.
No reason not to.


----------



## DRoach (Nov 17, 2019)

Can't hunt Sunday's in CT either. The logic used to justify it is baffeling to me. Luckily I work a 4 on 4 off schedule but if I was a M-F worker I'd be really irritated.


----------



## kearneyhill (Aug 31, 2014)

Hope they get it done in PA

It’s a really stupid law


----------



## Leaf Shaker (Mar 3, 2020)

I think it would be a great thing i know i'm not in PA but in hear in VA its great


----------



## 79inpa (Jan 17, 2021)

Pennsylvania is their own little island. They seem to think that they have all of the answers without looking to other states to see how other people live. I think that the religious people are behind it. They don’t want to sit in church and hear Gun’s going off.


----------

